# Missouri exam location fall 2011,



## sledgeconcrete (Jun 9, 2011)

Does anyone know where the P.E. exam is going to be held in Missouri in October 2011? I just received my notification from the board that I can take the exam and I would like to book my hotel room early.

I believe it is the Holiday Inn executive center in Columbia. Did anyone take it in April that could tell me the location?

Thank you.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 9, 2011)

call the board or testing service. the location can change from yr to yr


----------



## momech (Jun 9, 2011)

sledgeconcrete said:


> Does anyone know where the P.E. exam is going to be held in Missouri in October 2011? I just received my notification from the board that I can take the exam and I would like to book my hotel room early.
> I believe it is the Holiday Inn executive center in Columbia. Did anyone take it in April that could tell me the location?
> 
> Thank you.


That's where it was in April 2010.


----------



## sledgeconcrete (Jun 16, 2011)

Registration opened on NCEES and the exam will be at Holiday Inn. I am officially registered for the exam!


----------



## DS58 (Jun 20, 2011)

sledgeconcrete said:


> Registration opened on NCEES and the exam will be at Holiday Inn. I am officially registered for the exam!


When did you turn in your application? I turned mine in right at the June 1 deadline and am wondering how long it takes before you get a yes or no from the MO board on whether you can take the PE.


----------



## ben_1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Sledgeconcrete or anyone applied to MO board

I am planning to apply for PE exam to Missouri board and would like to know how many references required for your application. I learned from the exam instruction i don't need to duplicate references from section V to VI and VI-A. Your help is appericiated.


----------



## DS58 (Jun 23, 2011)

ben_1 said:


> Sledgeconcrete or anyone applied to MO boardI am planning to apply for PE exam to Missouri board and would like to know how many references required for your application. I learned from the exam instruction i don't need to duplicate references from section V to VI and VI-A. Your help is appericiated.


You need 3 references that have a PE and 2 character references that are not required to have a PE. Each must give you his/her completed form in a sealed envelope with his/her name signed across the envelope seal. These five references can NOT be any of the supervisory references you used to verify your employment in section VI-A and they can't be relatives. Good choices would include other supervisors, co-workers and clients who are familiar with your work.

During this process I occasionally had a question that wasn't answered in the instructions so I called the PE Board office. They were very helpful in answering questions about the form.


----------



## mizzoueng (Jun 23, 2011)

DS58 said:


> ben_1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sledgeconcrete or anyone applied to MO boardI am planning to apply for PE exam to Missouri board and would like to know how many references required for your application. I learned from the exam instruction i don't need to duplicate references from section V to VI and VI-A. Your help is appericiated.
> ...


This is not 100% true. The 3 professional references need to confirm your experience under a PE. I turned in 3 references, only 2 had a PE. The third was the owner of the company I used to work for. He doesn't have an engineering degree, but it counted as he was an officer of the company. The PE I worked under was valid at the time, but has since let his lapse, so I couldn't use him.

Even with the references, I listed the owner as my supervisor at my old job. Sometimes you just can't put multiple names if it is a small time firm (really really small). The Board understands this and it will get worked out in the application process.


----------



## momech (Jun 23, 2011)

mizzoueng said:


> I turned in 3 references, only 2 had a PE. The third was the owner of the company I used to work for.


I don't get this. I specifically asked this question and was told that all 3 had to be P.E.'s, no exceptions. If you don't know 3 P.E.'s, tough.


----------



## DS58 (Jun 24, 2011)

momech said:


> mizzoueng said:
> 
> 
> > I turned in 3 references, only 2 had a PE. The third was the owner of the company I used to work for.
> ...


The form, section V, states:

LIST BELOW THE FIVE PERSONS FROM WHOM YOU ARE SUBMITTING THE THREE PROFESSIONAL REFERENCE LETTERS AND THE TWO PERSONAL CHARACTER REFERENCE LETTERS. THE THREE PROFESSIONAL REFERENCE LETTERS MUST BE COMPLETED BY LICENSED PROFESSIONAL ENGINEERS (DO NOT NAME YOUR RELATIVES, MEMBERS OF THIS BOARD OR SUPERVISOR AND/OR CLIENTS USED IN PART VI AND VI-A OF THE APPLICATION FORM.)

However, not all industries have lots of PE's around and maybe there are exceptions made. If I had a problem finding 3 PE's who knew my work I would try to talk to a Board member to see if an exception can be made. Then I would document well in a cover letter.


----------



## DS58 (Jun 29, 2011)

DS58 said:


> sledgeconcrete said:
> 
> 
> > Registration opened on NCEES and the exam will be at Holiday Inn. I am officially registered for the exam!
> ...


Answering my own question...

received notification of passing FE on 5/16

turned in PE app 6/1 deadline

received the go ahead for the PE on 6/29

...time to study... :reading:


----------



## Jacob_PE (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm registered for the exam and have my room booked at the holiday inn in Columbia as well. The 4 1/2 hour drive from Poplar Bluff is reason enough to kill this beast on my first try. See you guys there. Good luck.


----------

